

Single Page Web Applications - part one - petermartin
http://www.petermartinblog.com/2013/02/07/single-page-web-application/

======
INTPenis
I'm a self taught JS coder and I've used Jquery to make basic single page
applications with waypoints and scroll to load using a server based REST API
and JSON to communicate with it.

My question to the community in this thread is, why all these new JS
libraries? Do they offer something that I don't know about, something jquery
doesn't?

He didn't even mention jquery in his post, yet he mentioned a ton of other
libraries I had never heard of before. So I'm very curious.

~~~
ch0wn
<http://todomvc.com> can give you an answer to this question. It implements
the same Todo app in a variety of different frameworks and has a jQuery
implementation to compare against. The differences become very obvious in this
case.

------
joshbaptiste
Python guy here, who is looking to build a client side MVC app and so far
Ember and Angular are my top 2 choices because their docs were just easier to
follow (especially for JS noob such as myself) any insight on why OP chose
knockout?

~~~
dolphenstein
FYI: Check out <http://egghead.io> for a great series of instructional videos
about angular.

------
xxchan
Well.. Part one was kind of useless. This should have been a paragraph in the
part two article where you actually show how to build the one page web app.

~~~
skilesare
Here you go: <http://jsfiddle.net/skilesare/J9Jyx/>

<html> <head> <script type='text/javascript' src='knockout-2.2.1.js'></script>
</head> <body> <!-- This is a _view_ \- HTML markup that defines the
appearance of your UI -->

<p>First name: <strong data-bind="text:firstName">todo</strong></p> <p>Last
name: <strong data-bind="text:lastName">todo</strong></p>

<script type="text/javascript"> // This is a simple _viewmodel_ \- JavaScript
that defines the data and behavior of your UI function AppViewModel() {
this.firstName = "Bert"; this.lastName = "Bertington"; }

// Activates knockout.js ko.applyBindings(new AppViewModel()); </script>
</body> </html>

------
ankitml
The title is misleading.. the real action starts in next part.. This should be
'choice of frameworks for single page app' thats all.

------
btbuildem
Link to app?

